# Heat powered wind turbine



## bphennel (Jan 9, 2017)

Wanting to run a thesis by yal. Keeping it simple. Do you think it possible/likely functional/and able to produce worthwhile. 

In the winter you have your heat escaping through your chimney. Could you harness that RISING heat to turn a makeshift wind turbine to help with the production of electricity? 

Thank you for your time and input. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Others on this forum can better answer you question but would not expect much return on it. If you have the stuffnecessary like an inverter hooked up ready to go and a turbine laying round you may as well try it. I would think that it's not worth a major Capitol investment.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Simple answer, NO.

Any operating generator or alternator has load resistance, 

there is no way a natural draft chimney can generate enough force to overcome that resistance.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Socom42 is 99% correct if you're trying to make the RISING smoke and heat to turn a turbine but... 
it would be possible to mount thermoelectric effect plates to the side of the chimney making a tiny amount of electricity. here is an example. Caframo Ecofan UltrAir Heat-powered Wood Stove Fan - Nickel | WoodlandDirect.com: Blowers, Fans & Fireplace Heaters.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second SOCOM's advice.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Basically, lets go back to Thermodynamics 101, that's almost Physics to most of you.

OK you have a draft up the chimney, that's why fireplaces and wood stoves work.

You harness that draft to do something with that energy, in doing so you reduce the draft, but wait... you wanted that draft to make the fire burn correctly, so no you might get away with using part of the draft but it won't amount to much. It's kind of like riding a bicycle to turn a generator to light a light bulb to shine on a solar cell to charge a battery, yes it can be done, but don't spend your last nickle investing in the product.

*Rancher*


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Socom42 is 99% correct if you're trying to make the RISING smoke and heat to turn a turbine but...
> it would be possible to mount thermoelectric effect plates to the side of the chimney making a tiny amount of electricity. here is an example. Caframo Ecofan UltrAir Heat-powered Wood Stove Fan - Nickel | WoodlandDirect.com: Blowers, Fans & Fireplace Heaters.


I saw designs a while ago for a metal box that attaches to the side of your woodstove (magnets on the inside fo the box I believe) that uses thermoelectric modules to generate an electric charge. Enough to charge cell phones, tablets, rechargeable batteries, etc.


----------



## bphennel (Jan 9, 2017)

I did not even think about the resistance it would put on the smoke/heat being able to escape the chimney. Hmmm...not going to junk the idea quite yet, but thank yal for the input. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bphennel said:


> I did not even think about the resistance it would put on the smoke/heat being able to escape the chimney. Hmmm...not going to junk the idea quite yet, but thank yal for the input.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


No, Guy, I am referring to the power needed to turn a turbine or even a horizontal farm pump wheel.

As JG mentioned thermocouple type generators would not need any pressure or velocity, but are milliamp rated at this time.

Would be better if you used the heat for steam to run a steam engine.

I searched for years to find a steam/ dynamo combination from the 1890's, that would be ideal.

A five HP steam engine driving a 500 pound flywheel would coast putting out 10KW.

I love 19 century steam engines.


----------

